# Diy



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

What can I use for bio-balls.

Is there any substitute.

I couldn't think of any my self.

For my sump I'm not even gonna use a over flow box.

Just power heads.

Yes I've considered the factor if the electric goes out and decided to get an over size sump, and have my out going hose almost to the top of the aquarium.

and where the return pump is really dosent matter if the ELECTRIC goes out









what about using bio- balls and carbon and a lot of sponges in my sump

would this be ok for a reef tank with hosted anemones, xenias, and zoos?

thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

What do you mean no overflow box? Like you will be using a pump to pump water into the sump? That wont work.

You can use Lava Rock, Lace Rock...anything that is very pourous (lots of holes).


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

plastic screw on bottletops LIVE ROCK FRAGMENTS would be the best for saltwater.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

He's trying to avoid buying bioballs, you really think hes goin to pay for live rock fragments?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

mabey...


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

:laugh: u guys are silly!

plastic bottle cap covers from water bottles and soda bottles.

great tip man!

thanks


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

hey i have seen them used before, also i have seen cut up straws.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Lava rock from a rock yard will be pretty cheap. Cheaper then bio balls.. Maybe. And probably more surface area. you can get a sq yard of it probably for like 5-10 bucks. Maybe small bag for less.

Rinse very good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

rbp 4 135 said:


> hey i have seen them used before, also i have seen cut up straws.


Yep, course sand works aswell actually.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ive got 4.5 gallons of bio balls i could sell you

$20 plus shipping.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

Anyone try brick chips? They had a huge bag for $3.00 at Home Depot, that would be super pourous...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

dont know whats in that stuff..


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

illnino said:


> dont know whats in that stuff..


I agree I don't even know what that stuff is.

Danny are you trying to sabatoge my tank? I don't need any help killing my fish trust me :laugh: .

just kidding but what is that stuff though you got my atttenion.
sounds cool
hope it aint nothing like your idea about the vodka :rasp: just kiddin

how many bio-balls for 20 bucks illnino ?

let me know


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

Brick chips, just little peices of brick. I know people use bricks, so Im not sure why they wouldnt be safe. I sure as hell dont want to be the first to find out tho


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

what makes you think I want to be the first to try danny










I create enough problems on my own.









lol


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

bricks form the kilning process may contain bits of irons, copper and other heavy metals that are toxic to reef critters. they could come form the clay, or other things fired in the kiln. Red bricks to my knowledge are just fired red clay, a copper concentration could contribute to this redcollor.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ok, is there any thing you don't know RBP,

seriously are you like a chemistry major I mean I'm not no kiss ass or nothing but how long have you been in the salt water game for.

and can u recommend a good site I can go to to buy a cheap ass 40 gl. protein skimmer from.

I wanna spend like 50 bucks on it.

But I'd really rather build it myself com on you and raptor are smart gve me your blue prints for one please, I just want the ammoniaa in both my tanks to be low, I dnt see me having a problem with nitrates or trites

waiting......









thanks guys!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Trillion said:


> ok, is there any thing you don't know RBP,
> 
> seriously are you like a chemistry major I mean I'm not no kiss ass or nothing but how long have you been in the salt water game for.
> 
> ...


 Bump,
my bad I thought this was my topic about a diy p.skimmer.

I've dcided to use pop bottle plastic lids for my bio balls unless illnino talks me into buying his.

my bad!

u can stal answer the question if you want though.


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey Trillion any new updates on you're 55? FTS?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

eL^Mexican said:


> Hey Trillion any new updates on you're 55? FTS?


what is that?

"fts"

55, I have a 75, and I was building a sump for my 40 gl.

Thanks for asking though, but I think when I make my sump I'm gonna se crushed live rock, and pop bottle lids for bio-balls.


----------

